# Moorcroft Welfare Centre Legal Action



## missrider2000 (15 March 2019)

A well known owner-breeder has sent a letter of claim to Moorcroft racehorse welfare centre for euthanasia of the their horses and those of other people.

Be aware of this if you are thinking of having any dealings with this organisation. Also be aware they have recently had a mass exodus of trustees


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (15 March 2019)

Oh!  do you have a link to anything substantiating all this please OP - I had always had the impression this charity does tremendous work with ex racehorses?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 March 2019)

MrsJingle said:



			Oh!  do you have a link to anything substantiating all this please OP - I had always had the impression this charity does tremendous work with ex racehorses?
		
Click to expand...

It did.

However managers changed, and with this the management of the horses also changed.


----------



## Red-1 (15 March 2019)

I think they were advertising for some more grooms/riders in last week's H&H. I don't know any more about the place then that though.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 March 2019)

Try here, OP posted on that thread too.

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...iences-of-moorcroft-racehorse-welfare.711387/


----------



## missrider2000 (15 March 2019)

www.racingpost.com/news/brough-scott-and-simon-holt-resign-from-moorcroft-centre-after-trustee-dispute/364225


----------



## missrider2000 (15 March 2019)

I also thought they did tremendous work, I now regret this every day.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (15 March 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Try here, OP posted on that thread too.

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...iences-of-moorcroft-racehorse-welfare.711387/

Click to expand...




missrider2000 said:



www.racingpost.com/news/brough-scott-and-simon-holt-resign-from-moorcroft-centre-after-trustee-dispute/364225

Click to expand...

Thank you both - that sheds a much clearer light on it all and the background - but how very sad to see this. Much the same scenario as we have for a very well known horse rescue charity over here in Ireland.  At the end of the day who really suffers? Not the humans thats for sure


----------



## missrider2000 (15 March 2019)

MrsJingle said:



			Thank you both - that sheds a much clearer light on it all and the background - but how very sad to see this. Much the same scenario as we have for a very well known horse rescue charity over here in Ireland.  At the end of the day who really suffers? Not the humans thats for sure 

Click to expand...

So true. It's a sorry state of affairs when money comes before compassion.


----------



## {138920} (16 March 2019)

I donâ€™t think either of these links shed any light on it at all! One of them is from YEARS ago and the other says nothing In particular. What are that actual facts? 
Surely if a vet says a horse should be euthanised then why would anyone question a medically trained opinion? Is there more to this?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2019)

Diddy Donuts said:



			I donâ€™t think either of these links shed any light on it at all! One of them is from YEARS ago and the other says nothing In particular. What are that actual facts?
Surely if a vet says a horse should be euthanised then why would anyone question a medically trained opinion? Is there more to this?
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot more to it than that.


----------



## {138920} (16 March 2019)

Iâ€™m sure a vet wouldnâ€™t just put a horse down without good medical reason. If they did then it should be the vets in trouble not Moorcroft? And as you say - rumours. Not facts.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 March 2019)

Diddy Donuts said:



			Iâ€™m sure a vet wouldnâ€™t just put a horse down without good medical reason. If they did then it should be the vets in trouble not Moorcroft? And as you say - rumours. Not facts.
		
Click to expand...


What makes you think that it was a vet who euthanised?  NB, I have no knowledge of what has been happening but I do know that a vet doesn't have to be involved in pts.


----------



## {138920} (17 March 2019)

Good point. I always thought a vet would have to do it using drugs? Are you saying they shoot their own horses?


----------



## conniegirl (17 March 2019)

Diddy Donuts said:



			Good point. I always thought a vet would have to do it using drugs? Are you saying they shoot their own horses?
		
Click to expand...

No they wouldnâ€™t have to do it themselves, the hunt will shoot horses and abattoirs still take horses as far as Iâ€™m aware


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 March 2019)

There are plenty of knacker companies in that area. None ask for passports.... yet.


----------



## {138920} (17 March 2019)

Iâ€™m sure they must get a lot of very broken horses coming in. What would you do if you spent a long time trying to fix it and couldnâ€™t and it was in pain? Do you leave it in pain just to have as a pet? Or
Do you do the right thing? Itâ€™s a difficult one.


----------



## ycbm (17 March 2019)

Diddy Donuts said:



			Iâ€™m sure they must get a lot of very broken horses coming in. What would you do if you spent a long time trying to fix it and couldnâ€™t and it was in pain? Do you leave it in pain just to have as a pet? Or
Do you do the right thing? Itâ€™s a difficult one.
		
Click to expand...


It's always interesting when a new poster joins the forum seemingly for the sole purpose of defending an organisation which is being criticised. You haven't done an introduction in the intro section. Can you tell us who you are and if you have any connection to Moorcroft?



.


----------



## {138920} (17 March 2019)

Im simply trying to see this from all sides. It seems your comment insinuates that this forum should only be for those â€˜againstâ€™.


----------



## ycbm (17 March 2019)

Diddy Donuts said:



			Im simply trying to see this from all sides. It seems your comment insinuates that this forum should only be for those â€˜againstâ€™.
		
Click to expand...


No, I'm not insinuating that at all, but I am asking if you have any connection with Moorfields, so we all know where we stand.

You've joined the forum, it seems, simply to post on this one thread. It seems to suggest a higher level of motivation than someone who just wants to put a different point of view.

..


----------



## {138920} (17 March 2019)

You drew my attention to the point and having looked back all these posts it seems as if most of the comments are all â€˜againstâ€™. I guess it was the wrong place to come to try and understand the situation from an unbiased position. This is a forum not a courtroom.


----------



## conniegirl (17 March 2019)

Most normal posters introduce themselves first. They also post on other threads and generally take part in the forum before commenting on controversial posts like this.


----------



## meleeka (17 March 2019)

Diddy Donuts said:



			Iâ€™m sure they must get a lot of very broken horses coming in. What would you do if you spent a long time trying to fix it and couldnâ€™t and it was in pain? Do you leave it in pain just to have as a pet? Or
Do you do the right thing? Itâ€™s a difficult one.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not anyone would criticise anyone for putting a horse in pain thatâ€™s not going to get better down. That isnâ€™t what Moorcroft is being accused of though.


----------



## ester (17 March 2019)

I'd actually be surprised if they were taking on a lot of 'very broken horses', why would they?


----------



## Velcrobum (17 March 2019)

The whole idea of rehoming a racehorse is you retrain a sound horse to understand "conventional" aids and enable them to change career. I can understand taking a horse that has a mild tendon injury that will come sound and be capable of an alternative career but "very broken horses" I very much doubt.

I have an ex racehorse I got directly from the trainer he had lots of ability but just did not want to race.


----------



## honetpot (17 March 2019)

When this came up last year I did a bit of research, looking at their accounts and what they said they did, which was not a lot. You have to donate money when you send a horse there last time I looked, I looked again, it still does. 
  So I suppose it all depends what the expectations were of the owner, if you are stumping up a large sum of money, you would expect something for it, so it would depend how quickly the horse(s) where euthanized and what for.


----------



## honetpot (17 March 2019)

I have a quick google and the seems to be a fall out amongst the Trustees, one of which wanted to report something to the CC, the rest seemed to want to talk it though. 
https://www.racingpost.com/news/bro...moorcroft-centre-after-trustee-dispute/364225


----------



## {138920} (17 March 2019)

conniegirl said:



			Most normal posters introduce themselves first. They also post on other threads and generally take part in the forum before commenting on controversial posts like this.
		
Click to expand...

We all have to start somewhere. Thanks so much for the warm welcome. What a lovely place.


----------



## conniegirl (17 March 2019)

Diddy Donuts said:



			We all have to start somewhere. Thanks so much for the warm welcome. What a lovely place. 

Click to expand...

As I said, most people start with an introduction thread. Infact the forum has a whole area dedicated just to introductions.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 March 2019)

I have no knowledge of this place but I do know much worse things can happen to not right TBâ€™s than a quick PTS.


----------



## Carrottom (23 March 2019)

conniegirl said:



			As I said, most people start with an introduction thread. Infact the forum has a whole area dedicated just to introductions.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I posted quite a few times before I even noticed the Introduction place.


----------



## r_lillian (18 May 2020)

missrider2000 said:



			A well known owner-breeder has sent a letter of claim to Moorcroft racehorse welfare centre for euthanasia of the their horses and those of other people.

Be aware of this if you are thinking of having any dealings with this organisation. Also be aware they have recently had a mass exodus of trustees
		
Click to expand...

my horse sadly was one of the horses they PTS after 1 month of being in their ‘care’ I will always regret the day I made that phone call to that place


----------



## Chianti (15 June 2020)

conniegirl said:



			As I said, most people start with an introduction thread. Infact the forum has a whole area dedicated just to introductions.
		
Click to expand...

Is it compulsory though? Can't we try not to be so suspicious of people's intentions. Maybe she joined and saw the OP and was interested. Maybe she doesn't want people to know more about her than her user name.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 June 2020)

Chianti said:



			Is it compulsory though? Can't we try not to be so suspicious of people's intentions. Maybe she joined and saw the OP and was interested. Maybe she doesn't want people to know more about her than her user name.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Conniegirl's post that you have quoted was made in March 2019, a mere year and  3 months ago, why the need to post it?


----------



## cobgoblin (15 June 2020)

I was hoping there would be an update on the legal action. 😈😈


----------



## conniegirl (15 June 2020)

Chianti said:



			Is it compulsory though? Can't we try not to be so suspicious of people's intentions. Maybe she joined and saw the OP and was interested. Maybe she doesn't want people to know more about her than her user name.
		
Click to expand...

this thread is over a year old are you stalking?

anyway this forum gets more than its share of trolls. A new member who only ever posts on extremely controversial threads is highly suspicious. Given that that member is “out to pasture” i was proved right to be suspicious.


----------



## Chianti (16 June 2020)

conniegirl said:



			this thread is over a year old are you stalking?

anyway this forum gets more than its share of trolls. A new member who only ever posts on extremely controversial threads is highly suspicious. Given that that member is “out to pasture” i was proved right to be suspicious.
		
Click to expand...

I have better things to do than stalk on a forum. I read posts - I don't look at when they were posted. Maybe she's 'out to pasture' because of the response she got to her post.


----------



## conniegirl (16 June 2020)

to find a thread this old you would have had to be actively looking for it, one doesn’t just stumble across posts this old.


----------



## ester (16 June 2020)

You have to find a post to read it...


----------

